# Oh Marc!



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 here is a real lathe for you  This has been posted 3 times and he first posted for $100 with no bids, now it is $75. 
https://www.ebay.com/i/282684273740

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 Are you in your truck on your way to go get it!!!! A great starter lathe. Go get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

1x8 threads, so your stuff would work right?


----------



## Sprung

At that price, if it was nearby, I'd be on my way...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smitty

Lou, that is very good of you to consider others.  By the way, I'm in Idaho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

I just checked it is 4 hours for me if it was 2 I would have to buy it.


----------



## ripjack13

Ends in 9 days...
I'm the only bid...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just sent em a message. See if he accepts it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Lou!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Haven't seen one of those on Craigslist for under $400 around here. Saw one last time I looked, the guy wanted $1200 for it, nice shape, but no modifications, wasn't restored, or anything. That's a steal!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

That does seem like a good deal


----------



## ripjack13

Whats 11/14 accessories ? The guy says he doesnt know what mt it is or if its 1x8....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Whats 11/14 accessories ? The guy says he doesnt know what mt it is or if its 1x8....



I owned one of them, MT2 in both ends, 1x8 threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...so its not something to be worried about. 

He says he'll take $75.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...so its not something to be worried about.
> 
> He says he'll take $75.



Are you on your way to get it????

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Are you on your way to get it????



Not yet. Bid was accepted. Gotta pay up later tonight and get the address.

Thanks to @Schroedc , for talking me into via phone conversation.

And thanks @Lou Currier for finding it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Waiting on the seller to contact me with their address and a day/time to pick it up.

How does that work if ebay wont let you send phone# or addresses?


----------



## Lou Currier

Do it via email...why won’t they let you send it?


----------



## ripjack13

Email and numbers are blocked..m


----------



## Lou Currier

Then how are people supposed to do local pick up?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's way cool. Lou, find me one next...


----------



## Lou Currier

Have him put his phone number in the alphabet a=1 b=2 etc...


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's way cool. Lou, find me one next...



That service will cost you koa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 (at) gmail.com
(nine, five, three) five, five, five - one, two, one, two

It's not difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> That service will cost you koa


I left it all in Minnesota...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Guess you're outta luck then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Guess you're outta luck then!


Shouldn't you be in bed by now old fart?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I left it all in Minnesota...



You can make more.....


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed by now old fart?



Naaahhh... Over slept this morning!

On the road 8 am, hauled 80 hives of bees 50 miles away, to help make room for the 544 on the way from ND. Had to make detours on the way home, looked like another Harbor Freight customer got run over! About a dozen fire trucks and law enforcement in the middle of the 4 lane in front of Harbor Freight. Traffic was still moving through somehow, because it wasn't backed up, but I decided to double back through the Home Depot parking lot, redo the intersection, head west, and take the by-pass, instead of dealing with it.

Got back to the office visited for about 30 minutes, came home, ate lunch, changed hydraulic oil and filter on the tractor, pulled the pick up screen on the hydraulic system and cleaned it, turned the tractor around, dropped one section of disk, got out the blocks and big hammer and straightened the axle I bent last night, reassembled the disk. Went out and turned dirt until the sun went down, came in took a shower, and it was 8:24 when I stuck supper in the microwave.

I'm still winding down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Seller contacted me and I have the address. Just gotta find a few peeps to lift it into my truck...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. Seller contacted me and I have the address. Just gotta find a few peeps to lift it into my truck...


Sorry, can't help ya on this one. I'm out of town...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

See if you can find a trailer Marc... 

That sort of thing is MUCH easier to load on a little lawn mower trailer! Half dozen 1" nylon ratchet straps and you have to roll the trailer to move it. I've got a little 4x8 trailer, less than a foot to deck height, 1000 lb. capacity, throw a sheet of 1/2" plywood down on the deck so things slide nicely. Works really good! Have used it on more than one retrieval. 

Just have to be careful rounding corners so you don't tip the trailer over!! Drop the tongue on the ball, and I can deadlift the whole trailer!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

No trailer hitch....


----------



## rocky1

Dude... That ain't normal! What kinda cityfied critter are you? Everything around here has a receiver hitch on it! Except for the mule and the mower; both of them have 1 7/16" balls mounted as the little mower trailer was 1 7/16" hitch from factory. Dump cart was drop pin, converted it to 1 7/16" ball hitch. 

Little trailer has been drug somewhere by most of it too!


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff Poor excuse...at least I have a bad back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 ...he lives in Connecticut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

See if one of the boys has a trailer and a hitch on his truck, tell him you'll gas AND beer if he'll save everyone's back.


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 ...he lives in Connecticut!



They got lawn mowers in Connecticut Lou!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

You could go to U-Haul and rent a trailer... and a hitch!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@rocky1 don't blame him to much. He orders wood and leaves it in the box all the time. Buying a lathe without knowing if it works, without knowing if he can lift it, having no trailer, no hitch for the trailer or even having any real confidence in the ability of his truck to make it there and back because he does all his own maintenance is how he gets his binnaz done. Guy is a real boy scout...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> No trailer hitch....


I don't think I'd ah said that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> No trailer hitch....



Not even a bumper mounted hitch or spot/hole in the bumper for one? If not, what kind of "truck" do you drive?

I mean, I've never seen a truck where you couldn't at least do this, if it didn't have a receiver... Not great for heavy towing, but works fine for a load like a small trailer and that lathe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Never had the need for one. And there is no way I'm putting a trailer on my bumper. LoL....do you know how many bumpers I've seen on the road....with a trailer attached still attached to it? Hahahaaaa
No thanks. My truck is just fine.....


----------



## Lou Currier

We want  video would be better!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Be nice guys. Not everyone has a real truck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

So the guy just told me he sold the tool rest seperatly cuz it was worth more.


----------



## Tony

Man, that sucks. Is it a standard size?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> So the guy just told me he sold the tool rest seperatly cuz it was worth more.
> Wtf....



Banjo there?


----------



## woodtickgreg

As long as you have the banjo that's not a big deal.


----------



## Lou Currier

Sounds like a $50.00 lathe now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

No banjo. Sold em together....


----------



## Tony

I'm with Lou, I think $50 is more like it. Tony


----------



## ripjack13

Can I just find something that fits on top, and change the washer under it to make it work?
Or should I pass on this deal and get my $ back....


----------



## Tony

I've got an extra banjo I can send you to try. I have no idea if they're interchangeable or not but you're welcome to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You can use any banjo and just change the clamp underneath as you stated. But finding a good one might be expensive. I think the lathe is still worth his asking price but he might wiggle a little. Doesn't hurt to ask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Sounds like a $50.00 lathe now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Still worth the money, take the banjo from @Tony , we'll get you up and running.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Already Paid with paypal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'll do some digging in my boxes of stuff, I might have some parts too somewhere.


----------



## Sprung

Marc, if you get the banjo from Tony, I might have a tool rest or two that might fit from my old lathe that I'd send you for the cost of shipping, if they would work. Would need to check the post size.

And it did look like the banjo and tool rest were there in the pic on ebay, if I'm remembering correctly. Might make for some negotiations to get something back. But, I'd say still a great buy at $75, even missing the banjo and rests.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you find out if it works yet?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

For those not on Marc' s Facebook page allow me to update you.

SWMBO posted a call to her friends for a trailer that she can pull with her Jeep... I guess we know why the thread is called "the traveling hat" mama Hunter has da pants already.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

She didn't want me puttin it in my truck. Her jeep came with a hitch. But I just found out the wire harness is crap. So my neighbor is letting me borrow his truck and harley trailer....
All good...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> She didn't want me puttin it in my truck. Her jeep came with a hitch. But I just found out the wire harness is crap. So my neighbor is letting me borrow his truck and harley trailer....
> All good...


I forget, is Michele Jewish?


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is all very exciting! Just get it home and set it in place and then you can start tweeking it and getting it set up. Find a banjo that you can make work and then your off and running, the rest will come easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Did you say Marc is going to start twerking?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I forget, is Michele Jewish?



Italian....don't piss er off.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Italian....don't piss er off.....


Just sounds like stuff my wife would di...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Here you go Buckwheat... Talk real sweet to Lou and see if he'll go pick this box of goodies up for you...

https://lakeland.craigslist.org/tls/d/wood-lathe-parts-from-atlas/6330695287.html


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Here you go Buckwheat... Talk real sweet to Lou and see if he'll go pick this box of goodies up for you...
> 
> https://lakeland.craigslist.org/tls/d/wood-lathe-parts-from-atlas/6330695287.html



Nice!


----------



## rocky1

I can't believe your wife has a trailer hitch on her vehicle, and you don't have one on yours! 

And, I don't know about your bumpers with trailers attached comment, maybe that's a Connecticut thing, because I really can't say that I've ever seen that, and I've drove a bunch of miles, in a bunch of states!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I don't know why that double posted, but since it's here... 

Check E-Bay and see if your banjo and rest are listed.


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Nice!




That's the batch, I checked when looking for your tool rest. They've been listed for awhile now! Like this is the second, and maybe even the third time they've been listed, to my knowledge. Might be able to talk him down a little, but that's still a pretty reasonable deal even at that. And, it's about a 20 minute drive from Lou.


----------



## Lou Currier

He’s a pain in the a$$ to deal with. He sells all kinds of tools.


----------



## rocky1

Oh... so you know that one! 

What model was the lathe? There's a Banjo and rest for a DDL 171 on E-Bay for about the same money. It's in Olympia, WA so it's probably not yours Marc.


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in no hurry to get the parts. I need to figure out where I can put it. Make some room and get rid of a bunch of stuff from my years of construction. ....
Thanks though rocky...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's just gonna get wrapped in flat rate boxes and pushed in front of the table saw.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Don't know how many times that listing has popped up on Craigslist. 

Went to look at the picture of your lathe on E-Bay and either they don't leave them up any more, or he made that one go away real quick. Picture is gone, says that item is no longer available, and shows alternate listings. So I did a quick search for Delta Lathe Banjo. Lots of goodies popped up, but most are not cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep I looked too...


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's just gonna get wrapped in flat rate boxes and pushed in front of the table saw.



It'll be my new storage area....like @Mike1950 lathe...

Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Maybe if you opened some of those SFRB you might have room...we know you didn't clean, you just moved stuff to the other side to make it look like you cleaned so your wife would let you buy more wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Waitin on the kid to get here....45 minutes late. Darn kids...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Still waiting.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got it! And it runs great!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Awesome Marc! If you want that banjo it's yours if you'll cover ahipping. I can post a pic tonight when I get home. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Hope it has a tail stock!


----------



## Lou Currier

Glad someone here could use it...I'm jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Without the tail stock and other parts on the bed there is a lot more room to stack stuff on. Myself, I would have gone with another shelving system but that's just me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Hope it has a tail stock!



That was my first thought as well.

Nice get, Marc. We expect to see shavings from it by the end of the week...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Without the tail stock and other parts on the bed there is a lot more room to stack stuff on. Myself, I would have gone with another shelving system but that's just me...



Leave him alone, maybe he's going for the  shelving system!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 Please tell us you have the tailstock.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

He's ashamed of it already.... Covering the head stock to take pictures.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Here's an original Banjo- best offer so he might take less....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-De...850752?hash=item1a371dd180:g:Aq0AAOSw~fpZkBGk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not yet. I was cleaning it and drying it off. Darn rain!


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Here's an original Banjo- best offer so he might take less....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-De...850752?hash=item1a371dd180:g:Aq0AAOSw~fpZkBGk



Wow! That's a lil out of the budget at the moment. 
I have a bunch of bills at the moment. 
Maybe @Mrs RipJack13 will want to buy it for me for christmas....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Awesome Marc! If you want that banjo it's yours if you'll cover ahipping. I can post a pic tonight when I get home. Tony



Can you hold onto it for a bit? I am interested....but need to pay some bills off....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Wow! That's a lil out of the budget at the moment.
> I have a bunch of bills at the moment.
> Maybe @Mrs RipJack13 will want to buy it for me for christmas....



I know it's expensive but figured I'd show it to you anyways.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Can you hold onto it for a bit? I am interested....but need to pay some bills off....



It isn't going anywhere...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Did you see his table saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

He don't have a trailer, or a hitch, and he'll be late getting there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Did you see his table saw


I called it earlier, he bought this and it was going to be stacked in front of the table saw. Neither will ever be used again...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Lou Currier said:


> Did you see his table saw


no was it under something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

sprucegum said:


> no was it under something?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 135368


It is not often that I see garage house keeping that makes me feel this good about mine

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 135368



You just hush.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm just glad you got it and its home, very cool old lathe. Like you said, now you have time, Tony's rest may work and if not one will show up eventually for a better price than the one on feebay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The guy just sent me a message asking if I got home ok and the lathe safely inside.
Very cool.....
I sent a him a link to this to give him a chuckle....
I hope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm just glad you got it and its home, very cool old lathe. Like you said, now you have time, Tony's rest may work and if not one will show up eventually for a better price than the one on feebay.



Me too. The little rikon banjo I have doesnt work. I tried it just to see. But everything else is great on it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty

Congratulations, Marc. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We're still waiting on pictures of the loading or did you not take any to save yourself the embarrassment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> We're still waiting on pictures of the loading or did you not take any to save yourself the embarrassment?



It was pouring rain. So we got it in the truck asap...so no pics of that...


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> It was pouring rain. So we got it in the truck asap...so no pics of that...



Marc, you ain't that sweet - you weren't going to melt!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Yea, I know. But I was more worried about the motor getting wet....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Yea, I know. But I was more worried about the motor getting wet....


You had a towel over it like a tired player on the bench. I can't remember, was the trailer enclosed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Yea, I know. But I was more worried about the motor getting wet....



That's what garbage bags and duct tape were invented for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on the new lathe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

At what point does this become cyber bullying ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

When everyone starts giving him the  smileys!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

About 4 pages ago.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You had a towel over it like a tired player on the bench. I can't remember, was the trailer enclosed?



At least I didn't take a knee....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> At what point does this become cyber bullying ?



I can take it....I leave my feelings at home with Michele.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Gilligan will be along shortly to remind you who wears the pants, and has the trailer hitch, and apparently... Your feelings!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh goodie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> I can take it....I leave my feelings at home with Michele.



Feeling and testicles are different...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

Here I is!...

Dagnabit @rocky1 You ready said it...

I read marcs post and was ready to say what I read in your post... thunder thief...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here I is!...
> 
> Dagnabit @rocky1 You ready said it...
> 
> I read marcs post and was ready to say what I read in your post... thunder thief...





Either Marc has a problem, or I'm beginning to understand how you think... And, that's scary!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Have we talked about where she keeps his spine?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Gilligan will be along shortly to remind you who wears the pants, and has the trailer hitch, and apparently... Your feelings!



Honey!!!!! The bad mans are be pickin on smee!!

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

In the drawer next to his testicles? Or, is it in the linen closet with his feelings, and the spare ball for the trailer hitch?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Have we talked about where she keeps his spine?



She let me borrow it to get the lathe in my truck....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> In the drawer next to his testicles? Or, is it in the linen closet with his feelings, and the spare ball for the trailer hitch?



Nope....drawers too small...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I can't have all the fun... I'm gonna let Don run with that one!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Either Marc has a problem, or I'm beginning to understand how you think... And, that's scary!!


It's uncanny...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

My God. He's even starting to look like Rocky....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....drawers too small...


By drawers you mean jewelry box, and by jewelry box you mean a ring box. By ring box you mean thimble and that's where she has them tucked away.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's uncanny...



Don has a twin....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> By drawers you mean jewelry box, and by jewelry box you mean a ring box. By ring box you mean thimble and that's where she has them tucked away.



You cut me.....cut me deep...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Wheres that pic that mike uses.....

Right turn clyde!!!


----------



## Schroedc

I thought she didn't let him keep his testicles in his drawers?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


>



Lou the instigator.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but lathes that color are extremely lazy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Since @Mike1950 doesn't use his lathe, He could send his Banjo to @ripjack13 ......

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Since @Mike1950 doesn't use his lathe, He could send his Banjo to @ripjack13 ......



Obviuosly your observation skills are limited. Look at how much dust this is keeping off the floor......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Yeah but you'd have room for extra box without the banjo.


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> Obviuosly your observation skills are limited. Look at how much dust this is keeping off the floor......



I wouldn't think the banjo makes much difference, You're not even using it while buffing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I wouldn't think the banjo makes much difference, You're not even using it while buffing.



You noticed it is on the backside of machine- It is to keep the dust in perfect harmony and balance....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> You noticed it is on the backside of machine- It is to keep the dust in perfect harmony and balance....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Since @Mike1950 doesn't use his lathe, He could send his Banjo to @ripjack13 ......





Mike1950 said:


> You noticed it is on the backside of machine- It is to keep the dust in perfect harmony and balance....



He's lieing...he probably doesn't even know where it is....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> He's lieing...he probably doesn't even know where it is....


I do, it is on back side of lathe.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Maybe you guys could share custody of it for the purpose of even distribution of dust collection from coast to coast...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maybe you guys could share custody of it for the purpose of even distribution of dust collection from coast to coast...



He can go down to the music store and buy his own damn banjo so there!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mike1950 just don't send it in a flat rate box. It will be used for firewood by Michele at some point...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 just don't send it in a flat rate box. It will be used for firewood by Michele at some point...



I know that is why I am keeping mine and if she does not burn it his shop is much worse than Mine and that is bad. He will never find it again. It will get into the vortex and be gone. and besides that- look at his tools, they are buried. I seriously doubt they have been used in this millennium.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

All those tools used to get used daily up until aug 2014....since I was told by doc to find a new career I gotta get rid of em.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> All those tools used to get used daily up until aug 2014....since I was told by doc to find a new career I gotta get rid of em.


Dibbs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I know a guy had a heart attack, barely 40 years old. Had open heart surgery. Doctor told him if he didn't quit working so hard, and quit smoking and drinking, he'd be dead in 6 months. That was 1978! He listened... sold his farm to help pay off the hospital bills, went to work driving a dump truck for a small construction company there locally, 12 - 14 hour days, 5-6 days a week, occasionally 7 days a week when deadlines had to be met. Didn't quit smoking or drinking either. Closed the bar, 6 nights a week, EVERY WEEK, since 1978. Few months ago, he fell off his bar stool!! No pulse!!!

It was a Monday, Poker Night, dozen guys in the backroom playing Texas Holdem. Bartender screamed, guys jumped up to see what was wrong, got no response, no pulse, they performed CPR until the first first responder got to the ambulance, grabbed the defibrillator and ran across the alley with it. Got him jump started, Ambulance wheeled around the block, they loaded him up; he was awake wanting to know what in the hell everyone was doing looking at him on the floor, and what the hell he was doing on the floor.

Last I heard, he's back at the bar every night!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

My wife told me if I didn't quit drinking that I would die...I took that as a threat and quit cold turkey!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike1950 said:


> I know that is why I am keeping mine and if she does not burn it his shop is much worse than Mine and that is bad. He will never find it again. It will get into the vortex and be gone. and besides that- look at his tools, they are buried. I seriously doubt they have been used in this millennium.....



Ive got @ripjack13 's back...he has @Ralph Muhs as a witness that he used his lathe recently

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Lou Currier said:


> Ive got @ripjack13 's back...he has @Ralph Muhs as a witness that he used his lathe recently


Yea, he used it in early September. Hopefully I can witness said activity again in November when I am again in Connecticut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Ive got @ripjack13 's back...he has @Ralph Muhs as a witness that he used his lathe recently


Just because you show off your toys when company comes over doesn't mean you use said toys. For the record, no tools were used when I was at his house...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone know what these 4 screw holes are for?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Isn't it obvious? To make you question why there are holes there... Duhh..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

To put screws into them. Duh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Take a look at this manual. Third page from the end. Has a picture and identifies a filler block that can be mounted in there if you ever set it up to turn metal with the use of a compound slide, also shown in the picture. Otherwise you've got a gap bed lathe, which would allow you to turn a larger diameter platter using that portion of the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Take a look at this manual. Third page from the end. Has a picture and identifies a filler block that can be mounted in there if you ever set it up to turn metal with the use of a compound slide, also shown in the picture. Otherwise you've got a gap bed lathe, which would allow you to turn a larger diameter platter using that portion of the lathe.



Yeah, What Matt said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

rocky1 said:


> I know a guy had a heart attack, barely 40 years old. Had open heart surgery. Doctor told him if he didn't quit working so hard, and quit smoking and drinking, he'd be dead in 6 months. That was 1978! He listened... sold his farm to help pay off the hospital bills, went to work driving a dump truck for a small construction company there locally, 12 - 14 hour days, 5-6 days a week, occasionally 7 days a week when deadlines had to be met. Didn't quit smoking or drinking either. Closed the bar, 6 nights a week, EVERY WEEK, since 1978. Few months ago, he fell off his bar stool!! No pulse!!!
> 
> It was a Monday, Poker Night, dozen guys in the backroom playing Texas Holdem. Bartender screamed, guys jumped up to see what was wrong, got no response, no pulse, they performed CPR until the first first responder got to the ambulance, grabbed the defibrillator and ran across the alley with it. Got him jump started, Ambulance wheeled around the block, they loaded him up; he was awake wanting to know what in the hell everyone was doing looking at him on the floor, and what the hell he was doing on the floor.
> 
> Last I heard, he's back at the bar every night!



I think I used to work for him, but he didn't drive a truck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Note to self!

Never.....Never...
AND I mean NEVER
show WB a picture of my shop!

N-E-V-E-R!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mike Hill what does yous shop look like?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don's sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike Hill what does yous shop look like?



Won't be baited! 

But to set the stage - it has been unusable for like most of the last 2 years. Was renovating the house and used it to store stuff that had to get out of the house. Could open the door, but could not step in - it was literally so full. Originally a single car garage, but in the goodness of my heart, I gave up 8' of the length to make wifey a laundry and sewing room. Under all the boxes and junk is a Nova lathe, a Jet midi lathe, an old craftsman table saw upon which is stacked a contractor's saw, a miter saw, and a bench belt sander, some folding sawhorses and a couple of Yetis. Along the wall, is shelves of wood, burls, turning tools and attachments, and fly tying stuff and a filing cabinet. On top of the filing cabinet is some more boxes of fly fishing and fly tying stuff. Between the shelves and the Nova is a craftsman (did I mention both my dad and my uncle were managers of Sears stores years ago!) bandsaw. I use the bandsaw by leaning over the lathe. at the end of the lathe is a portable air conditioner for when it really gets hot. Under the lathe is a bench drill press, a bench grinder, an anvil, and a couple of sharpening machines. Along half of the other long wall is an 8' rolling counter I use as a workbench sort of. It is full of hand tools and power hand tools. On top usually resides a midi jointer, a glass saw, and a faceting machine. Above is a bunch of shelves with fasteners and jewelry tools. The other half of the wall is shelves full of mainly wood, more flyfishing stuff, fishing stuff, and rod building stuff/tools. In front of those shelves resides a Dewalt scroll saw on legs, a bench top plane, an air compressor, a welder, a heater, air tanks, and some photography equipment. At optimum, I have about a 3' wide aisle to walk in and access stuff to pull outside. Right now, I still haven't arrived at optimum. Trying to sell some of the antiques we have in a storage shed out back, so I can move some of the junk up to it. Lots of the assembly and saw work actually gets done outside on a couple of Workmates, a Vika Twofold, and the tailgate of my truck. Oh, and there's a generator in there also until I get space in one of the deck boxes - my wife is currently using a deck box to store a giant clam shell she wants to sell. Man that thing is heavy!!!! Not too sure where I'll be able to set up my new vaccuum pot and pump. And I'm scratching my head how I can fit a knife belt grinder, a plasma cutter, and lapidary machine in - I don't think I can. I'm trying to get as many tools as I can for retirement in a few years. Probably actually semi-retirement.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We need

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

More baiting - but maybe this weekend. Have to leave for a hockey game in a few. 

Have a choice - a pic from iPhone, iPad, Fire Tablet, GoPro, Flex, drone, point and shoots, D2x or the D3x? If you want film, then it'll take longer, but still have choices of old Nikons, Nikonos, Rolleiflex, Mamiyaflex, N2020, F3hp, AE1, 4x5 folding view, 4x5 technical, or 5x7 folding view. Oh, heck it'll be from an iPhone - easier!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mike Hill said:


> More baiting - but maybe this weekend. Have to leave for a hockey game in a few.
> 
> Have a choice - a pic from iPhone, iPad, Fire Tablet, GoPro, Flex, drone, point and shoots, D2x or the D3x? If you want film, then it'll take longer, but still have choices of old Nikons, Nikonos, Rolleiflex, Mamiyaflex, N2020, F3hp, AE1, 4x5 folding view, 4x5 technical, or 5x7 folding view. Oh, heck it'll be from an iPhone - easier!



I'd love to have an old mamiya again, wish I hadn't gotten rid of my rb67


----------



## Mike Hill

Actually thinking about getting an old film rb67 or a 'blad. They have gotten so affordable from when I really wanted one, but couldn't afford. I have a couple of old rolls of film in the freezer, but don't know who to go to for processing. In, this entertainment mecca I live in, I'm sure somebody is still processing. Not everybody can afford $45K for the 50mp Hasselblad body. That's about what I paid for my house quite a few years ago! I got rid of all my processing and enlarging stuff years ago.


----------



## Tony

Mamiya's are dam good cameras, had a couple back when I did it for a living.

@Mike Hill have you not seen the thread Show Us Your Shop? I posted pics of mine and so did @ripjack13; what you have described pales in comparison to ours. Don't be scared!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike Hill said:


> Actually thinking about getting an old film rb67 or a 'blad. They have gotten so affordable from when I really wanted one, but couldn't afford. I have a couple of old rolls of film in the freezer, but don't know who to go to for processing. In, this entertainment mecca I live in, I'm sure somebody is still processing. Not everybody can afford $45K for the 50mp Hasselblad body. That's about what I paid for my house quite a few years ago! I got rid of all my processing and enlarging stuff years ago.



I've still got about 80 rolls of 120 and 220 film in the freezer

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> Mamiya's are dam good cameras, had a couple back when I did it for a living.
> 
> @Mike Hill have you not seen the thread Show Us Your Shop? I posted pics of mine and so did @ripjack13; what you have described pales in comparison to ours. Don't be scared!!!! Tony


Actually, have not run across that thread. Maybe I'll take a peak tonight between periods. The mamiyaflex is sweet. It has the built in meter, and I have 3 lenses. I still used the spot meter with it usually though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have an old cannon AE1 and a long lens. Macro lens. And about 20 rolls of film in the fridge....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I still have my old Minolta X700 that was my go-to camera back in the day. No film though....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mike Hill how about you take your daguerreotype and show us a picture of that shop of yours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Take a look at this manual. Third page from the end. Has a picture and identifies a filler block that can be mounted in there if you ever set it up to turn metal with the use of a compound slide, also shown in the picture. Otherwise you've got a gap bed lathe, which would allow you to turn a larger diameter platter using that portion of the lathe.




Aha....thanks Matt.
I was thinking it was for some sort of safety shroud or cover the chuck ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Don's sure


Not really, even a messy shop is better than what I have now. Pictures of all your shops gives me hope, someday when I grow up and leave my library in Africa I will one day have what you all have; a place I can go to avoid doing the Hunny-do list and where the loudest machinery allowed in a home can be operated to drown out any person wanting to have said list completed. A place where SWMBO becomes SWINH... Its a little place I like to call Heaven...

Shhhh

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> A place where SWMBO becomes SWINH...



Just make sure you set some ground rules. Like, no coming up behind you while you're running a machine - she has to wait until it's turned off to talk to you.

Mine snuck up on me and surprised me while I was running the bandsaw earlier this year. I almost got a finger in the saw because of her...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sprung said:


> Just make sure you set some ground rules. Like, no coming up behind you while you're running a machine - she has to wait until it's turned off to talk to you.
> 
> Mine snuck up on me and surprised me while I was running the bandsaw earlier this year. I almost got a finger in the saw because of her...


If I could make some ground rules I wouldn't need loud machines...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

"SWINH"

Is that like* S*mart *W*ater *I*rrigation in *N*ew *H*ampshire?


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike Hill how about you take your daguerreotype and show us a picture of that shop of yours.


More baiting!

All I need is some real shiny silverplate, iodine crystals, amberlith, and some chemicals (I can't remember what their names are). Not too hard of a process. Just takes some time (long exposures) and long development and a view camera with film holders. Played around with dags and glass negatives in college - i.e. long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> "SWINH"
> 
> Is that like* S*mart *W*ater *I*rrigation in *N*ew *H*ampshire?


She who is not heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 dont know if this will work but if it does and your patient you could possibly snipe it. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152771281826

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Looks aweful short.....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Looks aweful short.....



Not what you want, that's from a lathe with only a six inch swing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me thinks a little short too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Not what you want, that's from a lathe with only a six inch swing



Yep....I pass.


----------



## ripjack13

Think this will fit?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112633564422?ul_noapp=true


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Think this will fit?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112633564422?ul_noapp=true


Yes it probably would have but it appears to be gone. Worse case scenario on that one would have been maybe having to make a new bed nut to fit, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## ripjack13

Yep. I got sniped at the last second last night....


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 - I'm sure you saw them but I believe here are a couple of the correct, original banjos-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-De...739191?hash=item2845807877:g:UO4AAOSwridZ~mZ7

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Rockw...418611&hash=item5b3ada8d55:g:VX8AAOSwbopZVwL-



I think this is the right tool rest for it-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/delta-rock...719112?hash=item3f8b66f148:g:JP0AAOSwkLhaA8SY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lath...168827?hash=item44102d1fbb:g:kRwAAOSwk6ZZtf0R

Another option would be this one- You'd have to buy or get some 3/4 post tool rests made up and figure out a nut/bolt setup for it so it wouldn't be quick to move around but it looks like he's open to offers on it....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Heav...567394?hash=item3f89e72862:g:QiQAAOSwiBJZ65f5

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - I'm sure you saw them but I believe here are a couple of the correct, original banjos-
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-De...739191?hash=item2845807877:g:UO4AAOSwridZ~mZ7
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Rockw...418611&hash=item5b3ada8d55:g:VX8AAOSwbopZVwL-
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the right tool rest for it-
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/delta-rock...719112?hash=item3f8b66f148:g:JP0AAOSwkLhaA8SY
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lath...168827?hash=item44102d1fbb:g:kRwAAOSwk6ZZtf0R
> 
> Another option would be this one- You'd have to buy or get some 3/4 post tool rests made up and figure out a nut/bolt setup for it so it wouldn't be quick to move around but it looks like he's open to offers on it....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Heav...567394?hash=item3f89e72862:g:QiQAAOSwiBJZ65f5



Lol....I have all of them saved in my watch list there...hahaaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And this one too...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tool-Rest-...d=272896567394&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> And this one too...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tool-Rest-Assembly-3-4-BR-10-Montgomery-Ward-Powr-Kraft-Wood-Lathe-TPF-2020A/272900002793?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=41376&meid=cfdb7a2386324868a0e8e02cd9a9baa1&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=272896567394&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



I'd skip that one, the bed washer is a stamped steel thingie, looks a bit lighter than you'd want, I'd maybe offer that amount of money for the cast iron one I listed above and it'd be way beefier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'd skip that one, the bed washer is a stamped steel thingie, looks a bit lighter than you'd want, I'd maybe offer that amount of money for the cast iron one I listed above and it'd be way beefier.



The last one?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> The last one?



Yeah, that last one you listed, the Mongomery ward one I'd stay away from, If I was going to go that route I'd make an offer on the last one I posted if you don't want to wait for an original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just put in an offer for 75 on this one...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-De...845807877:g:UO4AAOSwridZ~mZ7&autorefresh=true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I just put in an offer for 75 on this one...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-De...845807877:g:UO4AAOSwridZ~mZ7&autorefresh=true



That's the one I'd want if I was doing it and didn't have to worry about budget


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> That's the one I'd want if I was doing it and didn't have to worry about budget



I got an extra benjamin hiding in my wallet....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

The offer expired and he never replied yea or nay...so I resubmitted it....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> The offer expired and he never replied yea or nay...so I resubmitted it....


That's probably a no. But it doesn't hurt to try, maybe offer once a day until he submits and gives you an answer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Good idea....


----------



## ripjack13

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-tool-rest-support-/282735069579?fromMakeTrack=true

This is the same seller I bought the lathe from!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

You should message him and tell him to sell it to you for 5 bucks! What an arse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-tool-rest-support-/282735069579?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> This is the same seller I bought the lathe from!!!!



Might seem rotten, but that's definitely not the banjo that was originally on your lathe. Definitely is rotten though that he sold the banjo and tool rest for it separately from the lathe previously though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

maybe make an offer on this one-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lath...807989?hash=item2f0f19bd35:g:qBoAAOSwTm9aDnIc


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> maybe make an offer on this one-
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lath...807989?hash=item2f0f19bd35:g:qBoAAOSwTm9aDnIc


That is a really nice rest.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> maybe make an offer on this one-
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lath...807989?hash=item2f0f19bd35:g:qBoAAOSwTm9aDnIc



I did yesterday...

Sorry hairfarmer67, funkdbeats has turned down your offer of US $75.00. Make another offer before the item ends.


----------



## ripjack13

It was an auto generated responce too...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just wait, one will turn up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Posting a WTB thread in the BOYD section of OWWM might also be a place to try finding one. Someone might have one hiding away.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> It was an auto generated responce too...



yep, they are auto generated depending on what button he pushed. Kinda surprised he didn't come back with a counter offer though, most times a seller will do that....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have an auto reply button, push it and you get the finger!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Posting a WTB thread in the BOYD section of OWWM might also be a place to try finding one. Someone might have one hiding away.



I know what "wtb" is ...what is the other ones?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I know what "wtb" is ...what is the other ones?



OWWM stands for Old Woodworking Machines and is a forum dedicated to old iron, both wood and metal working - typically American made, but also appreciates European equipment - nothing Chiwanese though. BOYD stands for Bring Out Your Dead and is their Classifieds section, which has two areas - one for woodworking machines and accessories and another for metal working machines. I think I've only made a couple posts over there, but I check in and look at some of the threads about once a week and check out some of the neat old iron. The forum and the Vintage Machinery website, which they are a little connected with, have been great resources whenever I've done research on old iron - either on tools I have or tools I'm interested in - and has a great collection of scanned copies of things like manuals for machines, parts diagrams, original advertising, etc. I have made a couple purchases of parts for my 24" Delta Scroll Saw through the OWWM forum, though not as WTB posts but as seeing the items listed, and paid a little less than I would have paid through eBay for the same items.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> OWWM stands for Old Woodworking Machines and is a forum dedicated to old iron, both wood and metal working - typically American made, but also appreciates European equipment - nothing Chiwanese though. BOYD stands for Bring Out Your Dead and is their Classifieds section, which has two areas - one for woodworking machines and accessories and another for metal working machines. I think I've only made a couple posts over there, but I check in and look at some of the threads about once a week and check out some of the neat old iron. The forum and the Vintage Machinery website, which they are a little connected with, have been great resources whenever I've done research on old iron - either on tools I have or tools I'm interested in - and has a great collection of scanned copies of things like manuals for machines, parts diagrams, original advertising, etc. I have made a couple purchases of parts for my 24" Delta Scroll Saw through the OWWM forum, though not as WTB posts but as seeing the items listed, and paid a little less than I would have paid through eBay for the same items.




Right on. Thanks Matt. I'll take a gander over there....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Weelllll....I never got around to using this beast. So It's up for sale on fb marketplace. Got 6 hits on it today. And one guy says hes coming 3-1/2 hours away on thursday.
Well see...


----------



## Tony

Dang, I forgot about this! Did you never get what you needed to run it?


----------



## ripjack13

Nope.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got 10 people lined up to buy it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I got 10 people lined up to buy it.


Highest bidder man!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

